# My Dogs



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought I would put some photos of my dogs on here.

These are the Newfoundlands together









This is Molly who is just over 12









This is Honey who is 3 1/2









And this is Kitten, he is Honey's litter brother









These are the Cockers, Abi and Tia









This is Tia again, just because I like the photo!









And this is the baby, Saskie, who is a long coated German Shepherd. She is 10 weeks old in this photo


















And just a week later









And this is Freya, who sadly died earlier this year


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what beautiful dogs, Freya was lovely looking.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

wonderfu dogs, molly doesn't look 12  they are stunning


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I like ur german shepherd puppy 
this are great pictures... Like the first one too with the three dogs together. 
Freya was lovely !


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you all 

We are really proud of Molly as until last week when the vet told us she had a tumour in her toe, she was still active. Now we have to decide whether she should have her toe amputated or not. Trouble is, she is a bit senile and has some arthritis, so we don't know what having an op at her age will do to her.

Freya was an absolute angel, and as much as I love Saskie she is no Freya lol!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww i'm sorry to hear about Molly, it's hard to know what to do treatment wise sometimes when they reach a good age isn't it. give her a hug from me


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

They're all stunning dogs, they look fabulous, what do you feed?


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

griffpan said:


> aww i'm sorry to hear about Molly, it's hard to know what to do treatment wise sometimes when they reach a good age isn't it. give her a hug from me


I will do!! It is such a worry at the moment, as she has always been really healthy, but really just the last few months she has aged. A few people have said have the op done and see how she goes. But a couple of people who have had op's done on old dogs have said their dogs didn't cope at all well afterwards. She is on Matacam for the pain, and the vet says go back when either she can't cope or we have decided what to do!!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're all stunning dogs, they look fabulous, what do you feed?


We have always fed our dogs with meat, fish, eggs, pasta, left overs, bones etc..... And a certain amount of a good complete food just to make sure they are getting everything they need. But they do get more of a natural diet than commercial food


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww.. they are really gorgeous. nice pictures...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful dogs you have, i cant believe one is 12, looks very healthy and fit for its age, gorgeous,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## sarah.so (Aug 16, 2008)

They are gorgeous looking! bet you get some head turns whilst your out with them!


----------



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

wow! they are all stunning. how do you manage? even the grooming must be full time.x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I love the Newfoundlands together - however did you get them to stand together? They look like they are in a game of rugby!


----------



## bullie lover (Aug 20, 2008)

They Are All Beautiful Xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all beautiful, and all look in GREAT shape! So healthy looking. We've got two newfies in the village, big black beasties, they are adorable animals


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are all Gorgeous.. you have some brushing to do with the dogs you have...


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

sarah.so said:


> They are gorgeous looking! bet you get some head turns whilst your out with them!


We certainly do, infact there have been times when we have walked the Newfies down the main road that I thought the cars were going to crash because the drivers are more interested in looking at the dogs that at the road!! We have never been mad enough to take all six dogs out at the same time though.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Insane said:


> I love the Newfoundlands together - however did you get them to stand together? They look like they are in a game of rugby!


Well I will let you into a secret, we couldn't get them all close together as one or another kept wandering off!! So we actually put one of the dogs leads through all three collars... Hence the reason they are soooo close!


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my! What beautiful dogs! They must keep you busy 

I ADORE Honey! Chunky, cuddly, bear like gorgeousness 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

What an amasing looking bunch! You must be so proud of them.. i love the look of honey especially.. gorgeous!!!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

My life revolves around the dogs as you can imagine!!! Lots of brushing, trimming and walking!

Honey is a pain in the backside! The worst of the dogs believe it or not, and she is quite small for a Newfie bitch. We say she is a diva and acts like one since she got a 1st in her class at Crufts! But we don't show anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww well you can see how much time and effort has gone into them because i havnt seen better newfies ever


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> Thought I would put some photos of my dogs on here.
> 
> These are the Newfoundlands together
> 
> ...


----------

